# TRY REAL TOP SECRET RUSSIAN WEAPONS



## 1john2004 (14 Oct 2004)

Yo can fly Mig-29, shooting Kalashnikov mashinengun,etc:
http://www.ukrainianexpress.com


----------



## Korus (15 Oct 2004)

Can I try the ultra-secretive and uber-elite 2S2?


----------



## MikeM (15 Oct 2004)

A MASHine gun eh... AK's top secret? haha..

Your first post was a terrific one, welcome to the boards :


----------



## pbi (15 Oct 2004)

Cool, in a bizarre way. But, tell me...what is that picture of the Brit soldier aiming a Bren Gun doing in the middle of the ad?

Cheers.


----------



## Fruss (16 Oct 2004)

> The customers are allowed to try almost everything they desire.



Can I try ejecting from a flying jet??   :  :skull:


----------

